# New Guy



## _Olly_ (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi All,

Been into my espresso for a while now using a De'Longhi EC680.M Dedica paired with a Delonghi KG79 grinder, I like to tinker with things so I modified the EC680 to use a non-pressurized basket, took the bottom off the portafilter to make a rudimentary bottomless setup and replaced the panerello wand with a rancillio. Definitely making a better quality shot now but I feel like I'm already finding the limits of what I can do with this setup so starting to take a look into upgrading both to something I can take to the next stage.

Thinking a Gaggia Classic paired with a Eureka Mignon Silenzio/Specilita, should be within my budget and will hopefully keep me occupied until I decide to upgrade again.

Thanks and looking forward to being part of the community ?


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Olly

Not blowing my own trumpet but I have a nice almost fully modded Classic in storage that is in the for sale section here (you need 5 posts to access it I believe) and am happy to sell it to a forum member.

It's a bit dearer than the unmodded Classics as It has MrShades PID fitted, upgraded pump, wand and many other new parts also it's fully serviced.

Cheers

ratty


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Welcome!!


----------

